# How do I record voice using Windows XP on an iMac?



## mczama (Jul 8, 2009)

I am running Windows XP on an iMac using the Bootcamp program. Recently we have needed to use the voice record function for a foreign language class my son is taking and cannot get it to work. There is a built-in microphone on the computer and I have also tried using a plug-in microphone (GE brand) I purchased separately. I have tried using the record program that I am assuming is included in Windows by going to Start/Programs/Accessories/Entertainment/Sound Recorder and although it appears the program is running correctly it is not detecting any sound from either microphone. I also downloaded a limited use free program called RecordPad from NCH Software from their website wtih the same results.

I can hear sound if I run my hand across the top of the computer where the microphone is located but it doesn't appear to record. I get no indication from the plug-in microphone that it is detecting sound at all. It is brand new out of the package so I wouldn't think it broken but I am willing to replace it if it's possibly faulty or incompatible. 

Your help is appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Did you make sure to install all the Apple drivers when you installed XP via Bootcamp? The drivers can be found on the Leopard installation disc that comes with your Mac.


----------

